# Tips for San Francisco



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

A friend and I are headed to San Francisco to visit Aqua Forest. Anyone have tips on what to do about parking, as well as other fish stores worth visiting? 

Also, anyone know of good Bonsai stores in that area that might also have some good aquascaping rock?


Any advice would be great~


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

if your coming all the way from utah you should definitely check out albany aquarium in alameda about 20 minute drive from aquaforest and also ocean aquarium is a great place to check out its on cedar street off of fillmore (which aquaforest is on) dont even try parking on the streets here theres a parking garage right down the street from aquaforest right next to yoshis jazz and sushi (one of my favorite places in all of san francisco) mainly cuz im a jazz nut


----------

